#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Οπλισμός και λεπτομέρειες

## sundance

1. εχετε βρει τεχνιτη που να μπορει να περασει στον κομβο τα κατω σιδερα δοκου με αγκιστρο (γαντζο) πανω απο 15εκ?

2. αν στους κομβους των τελευταιων οροφων εχω δοκαρι που περναει απο την μεση των υποστυλωματων, τοτε η αγκυρωση των γωνιακων κολωνοσιδερων, πως γινεται? τα λυγιζουμε ωστε να πιασουν και μεσα στο δοκαρι?

3. πεδιλοδοκοι. τις κανετε τουλαχιστον ισου πλατους με τα υποστυλωματα? δεν υπαρχει τετοια δεσμευση αποσο εχω δει στον κανονισμο. τους συνδετηρες της πεδιλοδοκου τους σταματατε στις παρειες του υποστυλωματος, οπως εγω? αν καπου η πεδιλοδοκος εχει μεγαλυτερο πλατος, τοτε περναμε και τους συνδετηρες τις πεδιλοδοκου μεσα στο υποστυλωμα ή αυτα τα σιδερα (εκτος σωματος υποστυλωματος) δεν πιανονται απο συνδετηρα? αντιστοιχα με τις δοκους ανωδομης τι γινεται?

4. τα κολωνοσιδερα που θα πιασουν στις αναμονες, λυγιζουν με κουρμπαδορο στο τμημα της ματισης για να ερθουν σε ευθυγραμια με τα κατω σιδερα και να γωνιασουν στον συνδετηρα?

5. δουλευετε συνδετηρες δοκων- σπιραλ? δηλαδη ενιαιο κομματι απο χαλυβα που διαμορφωνεται σε συνεχομενο συνδετηρα (πχ 2μ ενιαιο μηκος). μου φαινεται οτι εχει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα.

----------


## Xάρης

1. Αναφέρεσαι μάλλον σε τυπικούς δοκούς πλάτους 25cm. Για να γίνει αυτό, οι συνδετήρες των στύλων εντός του κόμβου πρέπει να δεθούν στις ακριβείς θέσεις τους μετά την τοποθέτηση των διαμήκων ράβδων των δοκών. Σε περίπτωση που σε κόμβο συντρέχουν δύο δοκοί σε δύο κάθετες διευθύνσεις, απλώς γίνεται χαμός στον κόμβο.

2. Δες ΕΔΩ για τους δυνατούς τρόπους αγκύρωσης των διαμήκων ράβδων των κατακόρυδων δομικών στοιχείων Ο/Σ στην τελευταία στάθμη.

3. Αν η πεδιλοδοκός έχει πλάτος μεγαλύτερο του στύλου, τότε θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε τους συνδετήρες της πεδιλοδοκού και εντός του κόμβου με τη μορφή έστω δύο C. Διαφορετικά, οι διαμήκεις ράβδοι της πεδιλοδοκού θα είναι εκτός περισφιγμένης περιοχής του κόμβου.

4. Δες ΕΔΩ.

5. Σε στύλους κυκλικής διατομής είναι σύνηθες. Σε στύλους ορθογωνικής διατομής όχι. Είναι θέμα των συνεργείων και προμηθευτών που συνεργάζεται ο κάθε κατασκευαστής. Περισσότερα για τους βιομηχανοποιημένους συνδετήρες ΕΔΩ.

----------


## sundance

ωραιο το βιβλιο...το ειχα δει πριν ποσταρω το θεμα, αποσο βλεπω συμφωνουμε ολοι.

3. στις δοκους ανωδομης, δεν νομιζω να συνηθιζεται ομως να βαζουμε ουτε c, εννοειται ουτε συνδετηρες δοκου εντος του κομβου, οταν η δοκος προεξεχει μονολευρα/αμφιπλευρα του υποστυλωματος. δεν μου εχει τυχει, οποτε ζηταω γνωμες.

4. στην πραξη το εχετε δει, να γινεται η κουρμπα και να ερχονται σε ευθυγραμμια τα ανω και κατω κολωνοσιδερα?

5. μιλαω για συνδετηρες δοκων.

----------


## Xάρης

3. Το "συνηθίζεται" δεν σημαίνει ότι η τεχνική είναι ορθή. Δεν συνηθίζεται ούτε δοκίμια σκυροδέματος να λαμβάνονται παρόλο που το απαιτεί ο νόμος. Σε μια πρόσφατη περίπτωση, ο επιβλέπων που δεν πήρε κατέληξε να καταδικάζεται από το δικαστήριο με πρόστιμο αρκετών δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ.
Αν δεν υπάρχουν συνδετήρες που να περικλείουν τις διαμήκεις ράβδους στον κόμβο, επηρεάζεται και το μήκος αγκύρωσης των ράβδων που πλέον βρίσκονται σε απερίσφυγκτο σκυρόδεμα.
Δες και στους ευρωκώδικες τους περιορισμούς εκκεντρότητας δοκού/στύλου και τους περιορισμούς στο πλάτος των δοκών.

4. Ναι. Δημιουργία "μπουκάλας". Να δω αν θα βρω τίποτα φωτογραφίες να ανεβάσω.

5. Ό,τι ισχύει και για στύλους. Σε δοκούς δεν έχω δει εφαρμογή τους.

----------


## sundance

σε σπειροειδη συνδετηρα 35x35 (απλος τετραγωνος, χωρις ενδιαμεσες τμησεις), στον συντελεστη αποδοτικοτητας της περισφιγξης, για το an παιρνετε 3 ή 4 τμησεις?

νομιζω θα παει με 3, διοτι το ενα σκελος σηκωνεται για να υπαρξει συνεχεια. 
ισως για απολυτη ακριβεια, να παει με 3,5 τμησεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Δηλαδή μια περίσφιξη με σπειροδειδείς τετράγωνους συνδετήρες η περίσφιξη είναι λιγότερο αποδοτική απ' ό,τι με απλούς τετράγωνους;

Αν είχαμε κυκλικό υποστύλωμα και α) κυκλική σπείρα ή β) απλούς κυκλικούς συνδετήρες.
Πόσο θα λαμβάναμε το αn;
Ίσο με 1 (αn=1) σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚΩΣ-2000 για την περίπτωση α αλλά και την περίπτωση β.

Το ίδιο θεωρώ ισχύει και για τετράγωνη διατομή.
Το an παραμένει σταθερό με n=4.
Το αs αυξάνεται στη σπείρα.
Τελικά η σπείρα δίνει καλύτερη περίσφιξη.

Υπόψη ότι το βήμα της σπείρας δεν πρέπει να είναι >8cm ή D/5, όπου D η διάμετρος του πυρήνα. (βλ. §18.4.8 ΕΚΩΣ-2000)

----------


## sundance

(ετσι ειναι, εκτος απο αυτα που αφορουν το an, τα οποια σηκωνουν συζητηση)

το αn=1 για κυκλικη σπειρα, που το βρηκες?

οι τμησεις παντως, βασει της θεωριας στο πολυτεχνειο, σε τετραγωνο σπειρα που ειπα πανω, δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι 4.

δες: τις ροζ τμησεις δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε και με τι αναλογια να τις συμπεριλαβουμε, στις τμησεις που λαμβανει το an. (στον μανδυα ειναι ξεκαθαρο)

(το κατακορυφο τμημα στην σπειρα μπηκε λογω βιασυνης()

----------


## Xάρης

> το αn=1 για κυκλικη σπειρα, που το βρηκες?


EKVS-2000, 18.4.4.2.β.ii.1):
"Για κυκλικά υποστυλώματα αn=1."
Μόνο το αs εξαρτάται από το εάν έχουμε σπείρα ή όχι (αν έχουμε σπείρα αυξάνεται).

Οι τμήσεις είναι 2 και στις δύο διευθύνσεις για απλό τετράγωνο συνδετήρα.
Μην μπερδεύεις τις τμήσεις με τους "κόμβους" n που χρειαζόμαστε για τον υπολογισμό του αn.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

σωστος ρε χαρη... τωρα ειδα στο σχημα οτι δεν παιρνει τον συνολικο αριθμο τμησεων...αλλα τους κομβους!!!
πωπω ξεχνιουνται και τα πολυτεχνεια αν δεν τα φρεσκαρεις.

(το as βεβαια αυξανεται στην σπειρα, αφου ειναι εις την πρωτη και οχι εις το τετραγωνο & <1)

απορια ελυθη, η σπειρα κερδιζει ως προς την περισφιγξη.

----------

